# Ipad pro comande en ligne



## manulingus (10 Novembre 2015)

salut tout le monde, a qu'elle heure pensez vous que les commandes en ligne vont être dispo demain?


----------



## floraine (18 Novembre 2015)

L’iPad Pro, utilise le design de 12,9 pouces avec une résolution de 2732 × 2048, et possède un clavier de pleine taille, mais sa largeur et la hauteur d’Air sont sensiblement similaires.
En termes de performances, le nouvel iPad Pro utilise le processeur A9X, par rapport aux A8x , la vitesse élève 2 fois, et les processeurs graphiques peuvent être comparables avec les ordinateurs de bureau actuels, tandis que la vie de la batterie est de 10 heures.
Ajouter une couverture nouvellement conçu sur le nouvel iPad Pro, en plus des fonctions de protection, cela est une configuration matérielle, un clavier physique externe.
Et, en outre, Apple a également publié un stylet, appelé: Apple Crayon.
Et j'ai utilsé beaucoup de logiciels pour Mac, par exemple, les logiciels de lecteur de Macgo, Mac Blu-ray Player et Free Media Player. Ces logiciels sont très bien, vous pouvez aussi les essayer!


----------

